# Help



## barbi53657 (Nov 18, 2005)

I havent seen my crush in like 3weeks because i have been working late and i dont have his number and he doesnt have mine. we live in the same building and on the same floor. last time we spoke he was like we can do something when he is finished studying for his exam and i think he was going to ask me for my number but there were two people standing next to us waiting for the elevator. HELP me what can I do ..I dont want to be the crazy stalker girl who knocks on a guys door. but i am afraid he will meet someone in this 3 weeks if I dont see him soon.:icon_cry:


----------



## canelita (Nov 18, 2005)

You can always find an excuse to go and knock on his door, after all he is your neighbor right ??

Good luck


----------



## genie (Nov 19, 2005)

:icon_smil what is he studying? do you know something about his subject? can you help him? maybe you, the friendly neighbor, can drop by with some soup or nice but inexpensive takeout. growing boys need their nourishment. if he's studying he is too busy to meet others. approach him once and see what happens. if he is too distracted, hang back for a while. no one will think you are stalking him then.


----------



## babykisses (Nov 20, 2005)

Knock on his door, and ask to borrow a cup of sugar!!! lol....


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I say just knock on his door, and tell him, it has been a while... I just wanted to say hey, etc... I always rather take the straightforward approach, I think if you just tell him that you missed seeing him around and wanted to hang out for a bit maybe, he wouldn't mind and most likely would really appreciate it!


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 20, 2005)

After just having read "He's Just Not That Into You" by Greg Behrendt I have mixed feelings about the subject. I had never had a problem approaching a guy if he hadn't made the first attempt, but according to the book I read it's a no-no. That's what I'm going to go with in my personal life, but I have a hard time advising anyone else to do so, unless they read the book.


----------



## barbi53657 (Nov 20, 2005)

last time we spoke he came up to me though and said after he is finished studying for his test that we could do something. I have not run into him since that conversation 3 weeks ago....no i wont knock on his door but its tempting!!!!


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 22, 2005)

He is obviously interested or he wouldnt have said he wanted to do something, although guys change their minds a lot which is why they drive us women insane. See if you run into him again, then he can ask if he wants to, and you dont have to knock on his door. I did a lot of dumb stuff to meet guys when I was in college, so I dont recommend any of those approaches, lol.


----------



## barbi53657 (Nov 22, 2005)

well now i think he may have gone home for thanksgiving or he moved out or maybe he is vanished have not seen him in 3 weeks and two days:icon_twis


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 26, 2005)

I would knock on his door. I'd probably bring him something small but thoughtful, maybe a treat of some sort for him to enjoy while he's studying. Just tell him you were thinking about him and thought you'd stop by for a hot minute. Don't linger! Now the ball is in his court. He can then ask you for a date or at least let you know when he'll be available to spend some time. I'd only do this if I were extremely interested in him, mind you.


----------



## barbi53657 (Dec 3, 2005)

I didnt knock on his too stalker like !!!!! well I finally saw him yesterday on the way to work and we chatted for like 15 minutes then I gave him my number.... I was hoping since I gave him my number on friday that I would get a call by sunday. Well he called me that same friday night like 10pm I am screening my calls for other reasons so I didnt answer but I will call him back this afternoon. I am so happy:icon_love


----------

